
Vitamin D: a pseudo-vitamin for a pseudo-disease - renaudg
https://theconversation.com/vitamin-d-a-pseudo-vitamin-for-a-pseudo-disease-101907
======
macawfish
People don't even know how to take vitamin D properly. A lot of people I know
will take it at night, which could sabotage its beneficial effects by sending
a strong signal to the body that it's day time.

Vitamin D in the body is intricately wrapped up with calcium, magnesium,
vitamin K and melatonin.

I don't like this kind of black and white, linear thinking that labels what it
doesn't understand as "pseudo".

------
masonic

      The largest ever clinical study on the benefits of vitamin D
    

... but _that study_ says _nothing_ about effects of vitamin D supplementation
because vitamin D supplementation isn't even monitored or asked about in the
study! Period.

~~~
macawfish
From what I can tell, that study only talks about vitamin D use with respect
to bone health. My understanding is that if you take vitamin D without getting
enough magnesium, you could develop bone spurs or other calcification...

Yet neither of these articles mentions magnesium anywhere, not once!

What good is a genetic analysis if they're not even considering magnesium?

[http://jaoa.org/article.aspx?articleid=2673882](http://jaoa.org/article.aspx?articleid=2673882)

